# Required viewing regarding dust collection



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I was a big fan of Stumpy Nubs until I saw his latest video on dust collection. Now I'm a *HUGE* fan.

I've been running my Penn dust collector for years with the original felt bags, and now Stumpy has explained how it's hurting, rather than helping, my health.

*MUST SEE* ...


----------



## drnic (Aug 15, 2014)

Very good…I'll have to look into specific recommendations for a new dust collector as my Jet DC650 has been failing.
Thanks!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You might want to look into the Wynn Nano filters. I built a filter box almost a year and a half ago that houses 2 of them and they made a big difference and improvement over my old Oneida single filter. Much better suction.
I made an easily removable lid on the top that makes it easy to look inside the filters to check how the are doing.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I had to go back and change the topic wording from 'regaring dust collection' to 'regarding dust collection'.

I'm blaming the brain damage on my felt bags.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Man, my plan is still to put garage doors on all four sides of my dream shop and just blow gym fans in there 24/7. I wonder when we are going to find out how good dust collection really needs to be? Seems like every time we turn around, there is new info about how what we thought was good enough isn't really good enough and we are all doomed to get lung cancer or be digging chips out of lungs. I still think fresh air or an outdoor workshop solves a lot of the dust problem. Too bad that isn't realistic for most of us.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

"I had to go back and change the topic wording from 'regaring dust collection' to 'regarding dust collection'.

I'm blaming the brain damage on my felt bags."

I'm blaming the scotch for me not even noticing! Great read however, gets those of us in small shops thinking more.

Paul


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

> I m blaming the scotch for me not even noticing!
> 
> - Paul


That's why God made SawStop.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> I m blaming the scotch for me not even noticing!
> 
> - Paul
> 
> ...


What's a SawStop?

Hijack! Sorry it's late and you asked for it 

Paul


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

This was the first of his videos that I've watched. Well worth the time, thanks for posting this.

The downside to clear explanations like these is they make it sound easy enough that even I could do it…then I get it in my head that I want to and should do it …and so my 'to do' list gets even longer ;-( !


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*John*, did you really mean to write what you did?

"I was a big fan of Stumpy Nubs until I saw his latest video on *dust collection*. Now I'm a *HUGE fan*.

Maybe some one will hire you to blow their dust out out of their shop?
Or does it mean that you are no longer a Stumpy Nubs fan?

I'll watch the video in the morning as it is 12:30 I am going to bed now!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for calling this to our attention John. Excellent video!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*oldnovice,* I find your comments to be *OFANSIVE* and I'm reporting them.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Imagine that. A nice comment from *Mike* without a single blow or suck joke.

Take note, *oldnovice*.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I have one of these manometers installed on my filters, I used an inclined manometer which makes reading low pressures much easier. I have a standard manometer installed on my duct work at the main duct into the cyclone. This allows me to monitor the negative pressure or static pressure in my ducts and helps me catch things like a blast gate left open reducing my suction.

They work great and allow you to monitor the heath of the DC.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm guessing the subject of this thread will attract some folks who know some stuff about dust collection…being a newbie, I have some dusty questions.

First, wouldn't it make sense to mount your dust collector OUTSIDE? I'm thinking the walls of my shop probably make a pretty decent zero-micron filter. Why not suck clean air in through the cracks around the door and blow the fine dust particles outside? (perhaps the main reason is that this would work against any heater/AC you might be using to control the temp in your shop)

My second question is about when the dust system is on. Do many of you set up an easy/auto control system so that it just runs when you are actually making dust…or is it more common to just turn it on and leave it on for long periods of time? (and is a "long period" here half-an-hour, or is it the whole time you're out there noodling in your woodshop?)


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Jeff,

You are right that is the best approach for clean shop air, but with most DC drawing over 1000 cfm you can't keep your heat or cooling in your shop.

You can purchase systems such as blast gate switches that will turn your DC on and off with the starting and stopping of your machines. I do mine manually, I only have it running when needed. Makes to much noise to leave it on.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The official nomenclature for that device is a "slack tube manometer".
I used one when adjusting the 3 Stromberg CV carbs on my (now long gone) Jaguar XKE. The one I had (manometer) used mercury in the tube.
Simple, but very effective.
Good post John.
Bill


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*John*, all kidding aside … yes, I can do that, dust collection is very important not only in the home shop but also in the proffesional shops.

In 1975 a friend of mine and I took some panels and other lumber to a large shop in Dodgeville Wisconsin to be surface sanded on their 48" wide sander. About a week after we picked up our pieces there was a malfunction in one of the four large collectors which were adjacent to the building. Apparently static discharge ignited the moving dust resulting in an explosion that totally destroyed that collector and did some damage to the building. Luckily no was injured!

See, I made it through without any bad humor!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*oldnovice,* I'm proud of you. 

But please *DON'T* stop dishing it out.
I looked up 'snarky' in the dictionary the other day, and there you were. ;-)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"Hans UP, don't shoot!"*

And yes, I spelled it correctly… *;-)*


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've watched only a few of Stumpy's videos, I've enjoyed those I've seen…but don't care much for watching TV on a computer. Anyway, I have more-or-less the same type of information, only I used a Magnehelic. This really isn't high dollar stuff, I paid about $25 for mine, and it came with everything needed to hook it up. I installed it for exactly the reason he described: my filters clogged quickly because my cyclone lets the fine stuff get to the filter. When running the drum sander a lot, I would have to clean my filter twice per 35 gallon can of dust/chips.. Anyway, here's a pic of my setup….this works much like the $160+ kit Oneida sells for the same purpose. One thing it also helped with: telling when I needed to replace the OEM filter. It got to the point that even after cleaning I couldn't get an acceptable reading…that's when I replaced it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a remote system with my Clearvue collector. I love it. There are other systems out there on the market as well as some home made systems right here on this site.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

> .... First, wouldn t it make sense to mount your dust collector OUTSIDE? ....
> 
> - JeffP


Besides the loss & replacement cost of "conditioned" air (heated or cooled)....
There is a risk of creating negative pressure, in the shop, that can draw carbon monoxide from a furnace &/or water heater. That would be VERY BAD!!!


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Very interested if anyone on this sight has measured airflow through a non bagged unit outside. And has measured mcfm

Paul


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> Very interested if anyone on this sight has measured airflow through a non bagged unit outside. And has measured cfm
> Paul
> 
> - Paul


----------

